# Aylesbury Odeon - Jan '10



## mookster (Jan 30, 2010)

Paid my first ever visit to a derelict cinema today with Landie Man and TBM, and I loved it although my weedy compact camera borked at the thought of taking any usable photos of the screens and most of the auditoriums mad - so the pics in this report will be of the other parts of the cinema.

Brief mention of history - opened in 1937 and closed in 1999, was horrifically butchered internally by Odeon but still has some nice original features including of course the giant 'Odeon' letters. Site has been bought by Sainsburys.






























































Ta for looking more pics here http://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/sets/72157623190653135/


----------



## smileysal (Jan 31, 2010)

There's nothing wrong with any of those pics Mookster. Good to see the projectors still there, and the reels, albeit empty, but good none the less. Excellent work, I love old cinemas. I shall look forward to the others pics now.

 Sal


----------



## klempner69 (Jan 31, 2010)

Lovely stuff,albeit covered in pigeon goo..and the pics,for a compact are actually quite good.Well done.


----------

